# Tattoo artist hit with a $100,000 lawsuit



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Source:http://early-onset-of-night.tumblr.com/

Tattoo artist Ryan Fitzgerald from Dayton, OH was hit with a $100,000 lawsuit last week by his ex-girlfriend Rossie Brovent. She claims that her boyfriend was supposed to tattoo a scene from Narnia on her back but instead tattooed an image of a pile of excrement with flies buzzing around it.

Apparently, Ryan found out that Rossie had cheated with a long-time friend of his, but instead of confronting her about it he acted like everything was normal and hatched a plan for revenge. Originally, Rossie tried to have Ryan charged with assault, but the ingenious tattoo artist had covered his bases by plying Rossie with wine and tequila shots and getting her to sign a consent form that stated the design was "at the artist's discretion."

No word from Rossie on whether the illicit night of passion with Ryan's friend was worth it. Moral of the story? Never cheat on a tattoo artist.










*Update: Turns out this story is downright fake. The Smoking Gun did its research and found no records for Dayton and Montgomery County that list a 'Fitzjerald' or 'Fitzgerald' as a licensed tattoo parlor operator or employee. *


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like some bad choices were made by both. I wonder if she'll have it removed or have it tattooed over.

Edit: Looks like the story is made up, but the tattoo may be real. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ng-flies-buzzing-excrement-back.html?ITO=1490


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If it were a true story, I'd have to say that's a pretty crappy tattoo.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> If it were a true story, I'd have to say that's a pretty crappy tattoo.


pun intended


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I saw this same story posted on FB, and the reply I thought best was when someone said, "if the poo fits".


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Fake or not, it's kinda funny. Possibly because I'm a big fan of vengeance myself.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that sucks. and the tattoo stinks... pun intended


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Revenge is a dish best served cold, with a side of gravy and french fries.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

That's one big pile of ....!!!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I LOVE this.

Wait, FAKE?????????????? No, I don't love this.


----------

